# Apartment/Condo/House rental



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> I am having difficulty finding a realtor to show me around Dasmarinas.


 To look for FUTURE renting?
Very few Filipinos think longer than to tomorrow 
If for NOW SUCH renting is normaly for minimum a year, some agree to 6 months. 
Renting condos part of year from foreigners, have the problem most of them want to be in Phils during home country winters too

When you come to live long time, you can rent nice even HOUSES for 20 000 PESOS (ok ones for 8000) per month long term if elsewhere than MetroManila and MetroCebu...


Howard_Z said:


> I like Makati, but it costs me $40 per day (including taxes) to live in a hotel.
> Renting somewhere lower cost is better - but need to feel safe and like the shopping.
> Eventually I can see buying a condo - but nothing wrong with renting.


 There are ok boarding houses which can be rented monthly. Have you checked AirBnb?
Killing and robbery rate is much HIGHER in Metro Manila...  
E g a French got shot dead outside a hotel when he didnt let robber take his breafcase.
Of the arpund 100 murdered foreigners I know of (during around 10 years) only 4 have been rural and 2 of them were about land disputes.

There are ok boarding houses which can be rented monthly.
Have you checked AirBnb?
No way I would stay in a hotel at all, except if I will stay in that city one night e g for BI or arriving to late at the day to have time to check month rent places. Some ok ones cost less per MONTH than you pay for two nights in hotel, so even if not staying whole month its worth it anyway...


----------

